# Bird Appreciation Thread



## The Magical Royal (Jul 3, 2021)

This is a thread to post pictures of birds in.

This is an Egyptian swift pigeon.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 3, 2021)

Only pictures? >:

The cockatiel is an amazing bird.


----------



## The Magical Royal (Jul 3, 2021)

It does not have to be just pictures.

This is an Egyptian fayoumi rooster.


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 4, 2021)

This is a saffron-crowned tanager.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 4, 2021)

I’m happy to see another thread dedicated to our feathered friends out there.

One of my many favorites is the Sun Conure.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Eremurus (Jul 4, 2021)

Bedford's Paradise-Flycatcher.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

My father recently has been getting into building humming bird feeders where we live.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 4, 2021)

Best birb


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 4, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> View attachment 115368
> Best birb



Vultures and condors are very underappreciated. I think they are beautiful birds- and fulfill a very important ecological niche.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> View attachment 115368
> Best birb



What type of bird is that?


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 4, 2021)

Madagascar Nightjar.

@Jaredthefox92 Bearded vulture.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> What type of bird is that?


Bearded Vulture, also known as the Lammergeier, Ossifrage or Huma - Gyptaeus Barbatus

Here's the obligatory OC I have of one. Art by Coatsyaffwitt


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> View attachment 115369
> 
> Madagascar Nightjar.
> 
> @Jaredthefox92 Bearded vulture.



I've never seen a vulture before, but then again I don't think they flock where I live, I've seen geese, ducks, humming birds, ect. I also hear owls at night.


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I've never seen a vulture before, but then again I don't think they flock where I live, I've seen geese, ducks, humming birds, ect. I also hear owls at night.



_"NW Africa (mainly in High Atlas, Morocco) and SW Europe (Pyrenees, Corsica) through SE Europe (Balkan region, where almost extinct), Crete, Turkey, Caucasus, Egypt, Middle East (also in SW Arabia (6) ), Iran and Afghanistan to E Kazakhstan, Russian Altai, N and W Mongolia and NW China and, in S, to W Pakistan, Tibetan Plateau, Himalayas and C China. Reintroduced in the Alps (mainly S France)."_


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> _"NW Africa (mainly in High Atlas, Morocco) and SW Europe (Pyrenees, Corsica) through SE Europe (Balkan region, where almost extinct), Crete, Turkey, Caucasus, Egypt, Middle East (also in SW Arabia (6) ), Iran and Afghanistan to E Kazakhstan, Russian Altai, N and W Mongolia and NW China and, in S, to W Pakistan, Tibetan Plateau, Himalayas and C China. Reintroduced in the Alps (mainly S France)."_



That would explain it. XD


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I've never seen a vulture before, but then again I don't think they flock where I live, I've seen geese, ducks, humming birds, ect. I also hear owls at night.


Bearded Vultures are native to Central Asia, The Middle East, East Africa, and Alpine Europe. They're the only species with feathers above the neck. 

Fun fact: American Vultures (AKA Condors to distinguish them better) are actually not closely related to Afro-Eurasian ones. Condors make up the Cathartidae, whereas Vultures come under the main Bird of Prey family, Accipitridae, meaning they're closer related to shit like eagles. 

Also: The largest extant AND extinct flying birds come under the Cathartiformes, the order now only containing Cathartidae. 

The largest extant flying bird is the Andean Condor (Vultur Gryphus). The largest extinct flying bird was the Giant Teratorn (Argentavis Magnificens)


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 4, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Bearded Vulture, also known as the Lammergeier, Ossifrage or Huma - Gyptaeus Barbatus
> 
> Here's the obligatory OC I have of one. Art by Coatsyaffwitt View attachment 115370



What a lovely fursona. <3

*edit* And sorry I kept ninja'ing you, lol.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Bearded Vultures are native to Central Asia, The Middle East, East Africa, and Alpine Europe. They're the only species with feathers above the neck.
> 
> Fun fact: American Vultures (AKA Condors to distinguish them better) are actually not closely related to Afro-Eurasian ones. Condors make up the Cathartidae, whereas Vultures come under the main Bird of Prey family, Accipitridae, meaning they're closer related to shit like eagles.
> 
> ...



The more you know. So American Condors are relatives to American Eagles?


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> The more you know. So American Condors are relatives to American Eagles?



They are both from the Accipitridae family, if my understanding was correct.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> They are both from the Accipitridae family, if my understanding was correct.



Ah, I see. Truth be told bird species are not my most knowledgeable subject, I'm more into mammalian species instead, not that I hate birds.


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Ah, I see. Truth be told bird species are not my most knowledgeable subject, I'm more into mammalian species instead, not that I hate birds.



No worries. There are close to 11,000 different species of birds on Earth. Hard to keep track of them all, even for us that really enjoy birds!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> The more you know. So American Condors are relatives to American Eagles?


Nah the other way around. American Eagles are closer related to Afro-Eurasian Vultures. 

Bird taxonomy is weird like that, because obviously they fly everywhere. 

The weirdest then, is the fact the closest living relative of the extinct Elephant Birds (Aepyornithiformes) of Madagascar, the largest birds ever, is the tiny Kiwis of New Zealand (Apterygiformes). Which live around 2000 miles away, and across an ocean, a continent, and a sea. 

From what I've read the prevailing theory is that the Ratites (the flightless birds) didn't evolve flightlessness until they'd reached their modern habitats.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> No worries. There are close to 11,000 different species of birds on Earth. Hard to keep track of them all, even for us that really enjoy birds!



That's a lot of avians to keep up with. Now, if you were talking about aircraft I'd be much more knowledgeable on the subject.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 4, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> No worries. There are close to 11,000 different species of birds on Earth. Hard to keep track of them all, even for us that really enjoy birds!


Almost all of them come under the Passeriformes too, which is pretty astounding.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Nah the other way around. American Eagles are closer related to Afro-Eurasian Vultures.
> 
> Bird taxonomy is weird like that, because obviously they fly everywhere.
> 
> ...



Yeah, from what I know they can cross oceans, right?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> That's a lot of avians to keep up with. Now, if you were talking about aircraft I'd be much more knowledgeable on the subject.


You ever seen pictures of reconstructed Ahzdarchids? They're not quite birds - they're a family of Pterosaurs, but they were around the size of fighter jets when in flight. 

A personal favourite is Cryodrakon Boreas. It's Binomial name literally translates to "Ice Dragon of the North Winds"


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 4, 2021)

King-of-Saxony Bird-of-Paradise. I love birds of paradise. They are truly wonderful. There is a documentary on Netflix about them.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, from what I know they can cross oceans, right?


Yeah the flying ones can. I think Penguins probably can too since they're found across all four of the southern continents. 

Usually Climate is the biggest barrier. Bearded Vultures have demonstrated that they can reach the British Isles - they pop up in the news every now and then, but the weather isn't for them.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> You ever seen pictures of reconstructed Ahzdarchids? They're not quite birds - they're a family of Pterosaurs, but they were around the size of fighter jets when in flight.
> 
> A personal favourite is Cryodrakon Boreas. It's Binomial name literally translates to "Ice Dragon of the North Winds"



Now that sounds like some creature in Warhammer one of the factions would have.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 4, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> View attachment 115371
> 
> King-of-Saxony Bird-of-Paradise. I love birds of paradise. They are truly wonderful. There is a documentary on Netflix about them.


Shoutout to the Riflebird


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Shoutout to the RiflebirdView attachment 115372



I swore this bird was on a cartoon or movie before, but I just cannot place my finger on it.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Now that sounds like some creature in Warhammer one of the factions would have.


Apparently of the scientists who found it wanted to name it Cryodrakon Viserion, after the zombie Ice Dragon from Game of Thrones. 

There's also Quetzalcoatlus in that grouping, a Mexican counterpart named after the Aztec flying serpent god.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Apparently of the scientists who found it wanted to name it Cryodrakon Viserion, after the zombie Ice Dragon from Game of Thrones.
> 
> There's also Quetzalcoatlus in that grouping, a Mexican counterpart named after the Aztec flying serpent god.



Yeah, that defiantly sounds like Norsca or the Lizardmen from Warhammer fantasy, which probably get their themes from these real life mythos. Not to derail the subject, but a lot of Greek sea monsters were actually whales and Octopuses. A lot of cryptid mythos comes from natural animals being fantasized.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 4, 2021)

Shoutout to Microraptors, the Biplane version of Birds


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 4, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Shoutout to the RiflebirdView attachment 115372



Magnificent riflebird. Beautiful.

I HAVE to post this birb now.





Vogelkop Superb Bird of Paradise. Absolutely magical.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, that defiantly sounds like Norsca or the Lizardmen from Warhammer fantasy, which probably get their themes from these real life mythos. Not to derail the subject, but a lot of Greek sea monsters were actually whales and Octopuses. A lot of cryptid mythos comes from natural animals being fantasized.


Yeah one interesting one I've read about recently is that the Australian Drop Bear likely originated from Aboriginal encounters with the Marsupial Lion - Thylacoleo Carnifex, a Koala relative that evolved catlike traits and became an ambush carnivore.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

Penguins were furries before humans.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 4, 2021)

The Magnificent Frigatebird. AKA peak buff character bait


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 4, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> Magnificent riflebird. Beautiful.
> 
> I HAVE to post this birb now.
> 
> ...


Ah yes

Screaming void on legs


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 4, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> View attachment 115377
> The Magnificent Frigatebird. AKA peak buff character bait



Looking pretty SWOLE there mate. I do believe only the males have that pronounced red throat pouch?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> View attachment 115377
> The Magnificent Frigatebird. AKA peak buff character bait



It's belly looks almost like one of the "Adam" bottles in Bioshock 1.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 4, 2021)

Fun fact: Crocodiles are closer to Birds than Reptiles

And here's how:

Reptiles are divided into three subgroups

- Lepidosaurs, containing the Rhynchocephalians (Only living member is the Tuatara of New Zealand) and the Squamates (Almost all Reptiles) 

- Testudines (Turtles). These might've actually split off as early as when mammals did

- Archosaurs, containing Crocodilians and Birds. Obviously they're still very, very distant. Crocodilians split off from the Dinosaurs very early on, and Birds obviously then arose out of the Dinosaurs.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 4, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> Looking pretty SWOLE there mate. I do believe only the males have that pronounced red throat pouch?


Correct!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 4, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 115385


You've just reminded me of something I found out about recently. 

So in the abrahamic faiths, you've got Leviathan as Lord of the Sea, Behemoth for Land, and, apparently, the lesser known Ziz for the skies



From what I can tell on Google images this specific version is actually from One Piece.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 4, 2021)

I photograph birds for a hobby.  Here's a common tern about to dive.


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 4, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> I photograph birds for a hobby.  Here's a common tern about to dive.



Nice picture! Here is a great crested-tern.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

*BIRD BIRD BIRD IS THE WORD.*


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> *BIRD BIRD BIRD IS THE WORD.*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> View attachment 115399



Honestly, I'm surprised that joke hasn't been made before in this thread.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 4, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> Nice picture! Here is a great crested-tern.



I may be biased, but the red-breasted merganser is my favorite crest-y bird.






(Finally got a decent pic of some this last winter.)


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 4, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> I may be biased, but the red-breasted merganser is my favorite crest-y bird.
> 
> View attachment 115401
> 
> (Finally got a decent pic of some this last winter.)



I understand why; truly a gorgeous bird.


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 4, 2021)

Javan cochoa.


----------



## The Magical Royal (Jul 4, 2021)

This is a photograph, which is 5.8 megabytes, of a bald eagle nest. Please tell me whether you can see the image or not.


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 4, 2021)

The Magical Royal said:


> This is a photograph, which is 5.8 megabytes, of a bald eagle nest. Please tell me whether you can see the image or not.



I cannot see an image displayed, linked, or attached.


----------



## The Magical Royal (Jul 4, 2021)

Here is a link to the photograph of a bald eagle nest, instead.



			https://i2.wp.com/bdn-data.s3.amazonaws.com/uploads/2016/04/eagle042816-6.jpg?fit=5184%2C3456&ssl=1


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 5, 2021)

Why do people hate pigeons

Pigeons are cool


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 5, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I’m happy to see another thread dedicated to our feathered friends out there.
> 
> One of my many favorites is the Sun Conure.
> 
> View attachment 115365


Fun story: I used to have an imaginary friend who was a Sun conure. (I was 11 or 12.) His name was "Sunny" and his personality was based on Philip J. Fry from Futurama.






I must have had a weird crush or some shit.

To avoid derailing this thread, here's a birb.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 5, 2021)

Eastern kingbird surveys his territory.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 5, 2021)

Shoebills are awesome.

(That gunfire sound is the sound it makes by clacking its beak.)


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 5, 2021)

Cockatiel


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)

I regret nothing.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 5, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Fun story: I used to have an imaginary friend who was a Sun conure. (I was 11 or 12.) His name was "Sunny" and his personality was based on Philip J. Fry from Futurama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to look this up because I didn't know what type of parrot this was.

It turns out it's a rare color variation of Eclectus parrots.

It's visually stunning to me, considering parrots are generally tropical birds in warm climate, so seeing one with such a beautiful northern icy coloration to it is beautiful.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 5, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I regret nothing.



Egrets?  I've seen a few.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> Egrets?  I've seen a few.
> 
> View attachment 115475



Not sure if Ducktales or Land Before Time.


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 5, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> View attachment 115429
> Why do people hate pigeons
> 
> Pigeons are cool



I agree. Look at this beauty. A pied imperial pigeon.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## The Magical Royal (Jul 5, 2021)

These are English pouter pigeons.


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 6, 2021)

Rainbow Bee-eater.


----------



## Detectiveosprey (Jul 6, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Almost all of them come under the Passeriformes too, which is pretty astounding.


Passerines make up 63.81% of all bird species and 81.58% of all the bird genera, respectively.


----------



## Unchain-Utopia (Jul 6, 2021)

I will always be amazed by this video.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 6, 2021)

Unchain-Utopia said:


> I will always be amazed by this video.



Boaty McBoatface!!





Joining in the pigeon-love.

These are "Archangel" pigeons. They're not an exotic species; they're ordinary rock doves/pigeons who have been bred for their beautiful appearance.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 6, 2021)

Since the pigeons are popular, here's a mourning dove.


----------



## The Magical Royal (Jul 7, 2021)

This is a French fancy pigeon.


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 8, 2021)

Yellow-bellied Asity.


----------



## The Magical Royal (Jul 8, 2021)

This is a galah in Australia.



			https://images.theconversation.com/files/138403/original/image-20160920-11134-1q92pzt.jpg?ixlib=rb-1.1.0&q=45&auto=format&w=1000&fit=clip


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 8, 2021)

I remember a heartwarming study where scientists introduced African Greys to currency.

They would be taught to exchange tokens for walnuts. There was a catch, some parrots were given many tokens, while others were given none.

What is amazing is that without being rewarded or trained, the parrots with tokens would share with those who had none, so that everyone could get walnuts.


----------



## The Magical Royal (Jul 11, 2021)

This is a titanis, an extinct Neogene bird who was about eight feet tall.



			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/6c/Titanis07DB.jpg/170px-Titanis07DB.jpg


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 11, 2021)

The Magical Royal said:


> This is a titanis, an extinct Neogene bird who was about eight feet tall.
> 
> 
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/6c/Titanis07DB.jpg/170px-Titanis07DB.jpg


It's a species of Terror Bird right? 

To my knowledge the extinct record holders are:

Mass (Flying): Argentavis Magnificens (Giant Teratorn) - 80kg
Size (Flying): Pelagornis Sanders - 24' Wingspan

Mass (Overall): Vorombe Titan (Giant Elephant Bird) - 640kg
Size (Overall): Dinornis Robustus (South Island Giant Moa) - 11'10


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jul 11, 2021)

This handsome gentleman (or lovely lady, it could be either really!) is a lappet-faced vulture. Very much an old-world monster and inspiration for my very own, Mei. 









						'Mei' by Ukabor by Pawsgryph
					

Ukabor did this awesome work of the giant radioactive vulture Mei for my alt Psyra a decade back. With the news of FA's independenc ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 13, 2021)

Haast's Eagle, the only known Bird to ever prey on Humans. 

Went extinct around 600 years ago


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 13, 2021)

Black vulture I found on top of an abandoned farm's grain silo.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 18, 2021)

This is the weirdest bird I've ever had the pleasure of seeing.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 19, 2021)

she tried


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 22, 2021)

I think it's another Potoo.

Damn these things are amazing.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 22, 2021)

Birbrito

(Do not eat)





Warm





Thank you for visiting the thread, please take this complimentary friend as a souvenir


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 22, 2021)

"So do you perch here often?"


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 23, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "So do you perch here often?"
> 
> View attachment 116861



Very pretty eastern bluebirds.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 23, 2021)

I think Potoos are my new favourite thing.





They're 50% Jim Henson puppet, 50% Derp.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 23, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> This is the weirdest bird I've ever had the pleasure of seeing.


*"Hnerrrh....hurrr...nuhurrrrh....eheheheheh.....eeeeeengh....hnerrrrf......stabby-stabby"*


Behold, perfection:



(Hokkaido Long-Tailed Tit)


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 23, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> *"Hnerrrh....hurrr...nuhurrrrh....eheheheheh.....eeeeeengh....hnerrrrf......stabby-stabby"*
> 
> 
> Behold, perfection:
> ...



It's like a miniature baby penguin. All puffy and fluffy.








Bullfinches. They are kinda thicc and I love it.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 23, 2021)

Oh look it's a stick.

Let's poke it with another stick.

Oh shit it has eyes.

Edit: I hate YouTube.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 23, 2021)

I found this video randomly on YouTube and I'm not sure if it should have been shared on social media. It's too heartbreaking and personal. Poor Sinbad.

Don't watch if you can't take emotional stuff.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jul 23, 2021)

These guys took black tie day way, waaaaaaay too far!

"Behoooooold my maaaaagical piiiinecooooone of deeeeeath!"


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 23, 2021)

Talented northern mockingbird


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Ramjet (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 31, 2021)

Hudsonian whimbrels


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 10, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


>


Look at that handsome boi go!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 10, 2021)

A great auk and one egg at a museum


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Aug 11, 2021)

Anivia 'phoenix' skin for league of legends


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> A great auk and one egg at a museum
> View attachment 118085


Ayyy I saw one of these at a museum yesterday! 
The forums are shit at handling photos lemme just post it somewhere


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 11, 2021)

https://imgur.com/a/XOiHPlJ


----------



## Eremurus (Aug 11, 2021)

This floofy birb is a weka.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 11, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> https://imgur.com/a/XOiHPlJ





Fcomega121 said:


> A great auk and one egg at a museum
> View attachment 118085



Upon further inspection it actually looks like both of the photos were of the same display! 

The displays in the background are the same. The Auk itself has been adjusted between photos though. 

But yeah, I was there yesterday. It's Kelvingrove Museum, in Glasgow. 

Funny coincidence, huh


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 11, 2021)

Here's an orchard oriole. 
They are the woolly bear caterpillars of the bird world.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 11, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Nah the other way around. American Eagles are closer related to Afro-Eurasian Vultures.
> 
> Bird taxonomy is weird like that, because obviously they fly everywhere.
> 
> ...


Woooow!! That's very interesting!
I didn't knew the aepyornis and the kiwi were related! My reaction was like :O

I have been always also curious about whybirds are classified in clades usually?



The_biscuits_532 said:


> Ayyy I saw one of these at a museum yesterday!
> The forums are shit at handling photos lemme just post it somewhere





The_biscuits_532 said:


> https://imgur.com/a/XOiHPlJ


OMG! :0



The_biscuits_532 said:


> Upon further inspection it actually looks like both of the photos were of the same display!
> 
> The displays in the background are the same. The Auk itself has been adjusted between photos though.
> 
> ...


Hehe yeah!! It is a very funny and interesting coincidence!!

I just thought in the auk and decided to publish a pic of them! 

I'm very happy for this! I want to visit the museum one day too!


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 11, 2021)

This thread needs more peregrine falcons. They were my favourite bird as a child.

They're the fastest bird in the world and can reach speeds up to 200mph while "diving" for their prey (usually pigeons, I think.)

They're awesome. That is all.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Woooow!! That's very interesting!
> I didn't knew the aepyornis and the kiwi were related! My reaction was like :O
> 
> I have been always also curious about whybirds are classified in clades usually?
> ...


It's a great museum. I posted most of the photos I took on my Amino! 

They even had a Haggis! 


Which is definitely a real animal and not just an elaborate shitpost perpetuated by the entirety of this country


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


"No, Ron, I don't want some tail."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 14, 2021)

Took a year to get a decent shot of this bald eagle.
Saw them a few times and didn't have my camera ready.
Other times it just wouldn't focus in time.
But today, I got one.


----------



## Eremurus (Aug 17, 2021)

Chilean Woodstar.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Hawkie (Oct 1, 2021)

Oh this is a neat little thread!





I've always had a soft spot for Osprey.


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Scarlet macaws.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 2, 2021)

Saw this Cooper's Hawk earlier today.


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 3, 2021)

Saw a few of these guys on bing, the other day.... I can't remember (for the life of me) what the article was about.... but I remeber they were quite blue.


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 3, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Saw a few of these guys on bing, the other day.... I can't remember (for the life of me) what the article was about.... but I remeber they were quite blue.



Those are hyacinth macaws. Beautiful birds.


----------



## SerlisTialo (Oct 3, 2021)

Taoniscus





It's technically a supersonic ostrich


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 3, 2021)

SerlisTialo said:


> Taoniscus
> 
> View attachment 120125
> 
> It's technically a supersonic ostrich


Supersonic ostrich with a tsintaosaurus hat! :3

I'd love to see a giant sized taoniscus!

It would be like having a living dromaeosaurus!


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 4, 2021)

SerlisTialo said:


> Taoniscus
> 
> View attachment 120125
> 
> It's technically a supersonic ostrich



Your post reminded me of this bird.






This is a greater roadrunner- and yes, as the name and cartoon implies, they are quite swift on the ground. 42 km/h is their estimate speed.


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 4, 2021)

Look at this magnificent little beauty- a spangled cotinga. Breathtaking.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 4, 2021)

Happy Halloween month! :3

Enjoy this cute alien birb! :3


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Eremurus (Oct 4, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Happy Halloween month! :3
> 
> Enjoy this cute alien birb! :3
> View attachment 120152



Potoo's are very cute. <3


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 4, 2021)

Eurasian Jackdaws are my favourite kind of crow. They are highly intelligent and social with an interesting social structure.

(Konrad Lorenz wrote a lot about them in his book "King Solomon's Ring." The book and it's content are outdated, but it's an interesting study of animal behaviour.)


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Eremurus (Oct 5, 2021)

Australian king parrot.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 5, 2021)

Caught this osprey about to dive.


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 5, 2021)

Ruddy duck.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 6, 2021)

Birds, Rehome Buy and Sell | Preloved
					

Find local classified ads for birds in the UK and Ireland. Rehome buy and sell, and give an animal a forever home with Preloved!




					www.preloved.co.uk
				








I need one.

Get me one.

NOW.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 6, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Birds, Rehome Buy and Sell | Preloved
> 
> 
> Find local classified ads for birds in the UK and Ireland. Rehome buy and sell, and give an animal a forever home with Preloved!
> ...


Hey they're only down the road from where I grew up!


----------



## Punkedsolar (Oct 6, 2021)

I love birds.  Everything from 'simple' birds like the sparrow - to complex birds like a sparrow under blacklight, which is fantastic.

I went through a phase of drawing them:






I'm lucky enough to live in the land of parrots, and the originating country of all owls - Australia.


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 6, 2021)

Potoo mama and her baby. <3


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 6, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> View attachment 120357
> 
> Potoo mama and her baby. <3


Dawww even though alieny spoopy they are very wholehearted <3


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 7, 2021)

A coucal.


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 7, 2021)

A peregrine falcon mama, and her babies. <3


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 7, 2021)

Red legged honeycreeper.


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 12, 2021)

Hooded vulture.


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 12, 2021)

Wedge tailed shearwater.


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Eremurus (Oct 13, 2021)

Spotted antbird.


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 13, 2021)

Tiny hawk.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Nov 11, 2021)

Chestnut-Mandibled Touca


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 11, 2021)

Black vultures are a common sight here in New Jersey.


----------



## Eremurus (Nov 11, 2021)

It's dangerous to go alone!

Here; take this BIRB quilt!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 13, 2021)

Quite pleased with this pic I took earlier today of a peregrine falcon in Sandy Hook, NJ.
The one band says 94 (black) BW (green).  Not sure what that means yet.


----------



## Dirt Mom (Nov 14, 2021)

this is my kind of thread.

i love birds.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 6, 2021)

Time laps of a momma and daddy bird making a beautiful nest in their home


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 6, 2021)

This handsome fellow is a long-tailed duck.
Took this shot last weekend.  The sea ducks are starting to return to my area.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Dirt Mom (Dec 12, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 123824


thanks for making me shit myself and spill my drink all over my shirt


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 12, 2021)

White-breasted Cormorant (Phalacrocorax carbo lucidus)

This is a sub-species of the Great Cormorant. (Phalacrocorax carbo)


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 12, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


say soooo

How do I read these measures?


----------



## Dirt Mom (Dec 13, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> say soooo
> 
> How do I read these measures?


ah. a victim of the metric system


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


>


i like parrots.

they're such characters.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 13, 2022)

Baby birds look like little dinosaurs. Some people think that they're ugly but I think they're adorable.

(These are conure chicks.)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 14, 2022)

@Xitheon Yes.... alright yo.... Many thanks, as I was looking for this bad boy thread earlier *everywhere*, and I couldn't find it. ☺
---------
So, I know it's a little early in the year... *but* a partridge in a pear tree kinda sprung to my mind - when I saw this thread on the board today.... so, enjoy.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 15, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 128744
> 
> Baby birds look like little dinosaurs. Some people think that they're ugly but I think they're adorable.
> 
> (These are conure chicks.)





Bearded Vulture chick my beloved


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 15, 2022)

Batman hanging out with one of our city's guardian birbs during the filming of the new movie


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 15, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Batman hanging out with one of our city's guardian birbs during the filming of the new movie
> View attachment 128860


Maybe the bird can give him lesons to fly then. 
---------------
Here's the blue-and-yellow macaw to start your Tuesday with.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 15, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Maybe the bird can give him lesons to fly then.
> ---------------
> Here's the blue-and-yellow macaw to start your Tuesday with.


I hope not. There's two of those birbs (Bella and Bertie), and they face away from each other, because if they look at each other they'll fall in love and fly away. 

And if they fly away the sea kinda eats my city lmao

At least, as the legend goes


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 15, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I hope not. There's two of those birbs (Bella and Bertie), and they face away from each other, because if they look at each other they'll fall in love and fly away.
> 
> And if they fly away the sea kinda eats my city lmao
> 
> At least, as the legend goes


Well, biscuits.... I'd say to just do like the song, and "grab em' in the *biscuits* then".... your city will probbaly be safe then. 

Speaking of biscuits, birds do like eating these, apparently.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 13, 2022)

Strawberry Finch


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 13, 2022)

Impeyan Monal (Lophophorus Impejanus)


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 13, 2022)

Took this shot of an eastern bluebird last weekend.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2022)

@Marius Merganser I bet you were happy when you got that!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @Marius Merganser I bet you were happy when you got that!



I never know how they come out until I get home to see them on a real screen, but was thrilled when I saw it.
Got a bunch of good ones that day.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> I never know how they come out until I get home to see them on a real screen, but was thrilled when I saw it.
> Got a bunch of good ones that day.


You are fortunate to live in a place which has this wildlife. 
You're in NJ right? Is this near the Pine barrens?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> You are fortunate to live in a place which has this wildlife.
> You're in NJ right? Is this near the Pine barrens?



That's maybe 2-3 hours further south than me. 
I'm about an hour from Sandy Hook which is directly in the coastal migration path.  That's where I see the mergansers each winter.
We have a lot of little nature preserves and state parks which are the best places to go.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Apr 13, 2022)

Do u have license for dis?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Ramjet (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 21, 2022)

Yo... we gotta get him on the list.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 22, 2022)

This is a common starling that I photographed recently.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 22, 2022)

Took this shot of an American oystercatcher earlier this week at Sandy Hook, NJ.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 23, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> View attachment 130916
> 
> Took this shot of an American oystercatcher earlier this week at Sandy Hook, NJ.


I love how waterbirds have a 'uniform' they have agreed upon.


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> This is a common starling that I photographed recently.



That's a really crisp image.


----------



## BadRoy (Apr 23, 2022)

Hey. Their eyes are up here...


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 23, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> Hey. Their eyes are up here...
> 
> View attachment 130995



They shouldn't let their blue feet hang out if they don't want people staring at them!!!!


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 24, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> That's a really crisp image.


Thanks. My strategy is to take 20 photos and hope 1 is good lol.


Here is a Eurasian blue tit that I spotted in an apple tree.


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 30, 2022)

I once visited a pet store and noticed that they had a tame parakeet for sale. I asked a shop imployee what species of parakeet it was and she replied "a conure." I then asked "What species of conure?" 

She looked at me blankly and said "Just your standard conure."

(There are over 40 species of conure.)

Bruh.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 1, 2022)

Adorable yellow warbler I saw this morning.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2022)

Eurasian house sparrow sitting in a rowan tree. 

@Marius Merganser that is a very beautiful photo.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Eurasian house sparrow sitting in a rowan tree.
> 
> @Marius Merganser that is a very beautiful photo.



Thanks, so is that one.
What kind of camera do you have?
It's so rare I can get a shot as in-focus as that.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 7, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Thanks, so is that one.
> What kind of camera do you have?
> It's so rare I can get a shot as in-focus as that.


SONY DSC-HX350 Digital still camera.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 7, 2022)

They see me walking...


----------



## Lioedevon427 (May 7, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> View attachment 115368
> Best birb


Yesss love that lad


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 7, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> SONY DSC-HX350 Digital still camera.



I have the Canon SX70 HS, so very similar specs.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 7, 2022)

It's raining this weekend so here's a eastern towhee from last weekend.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 8, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> They see me walking...


What kind of burdy is dis?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 8, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> What kind of burdy is dis?


It is a pied wagtail. 








						White wagtail - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




@Marius Merganser I get the impression the variety of birds in eastern North America is more colourful than here.
I think your overall bird richness and diversity might be higher as well?


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 8, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @Marius Merganser I get the impression the variety of birds in eastern North America is more colourful than here.
> I think your overall bird richness and diversity might be higher as well?



My home state alone has nearly 500 species of native birds and is right under the east coast migration corridor so we get birds from northern Canada to South America passing through twice a year. Lots of different habitat types so lots of colorful characters.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 8, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> My home state alone has nearly 500 species of native birds and is right under the east coast migration corridor so we get birds from northern Canada to South America passing through twice a year. Lots of different habitat types so lots of colorful characters.


There are 574 in the UK, but the UK is probably a different size to your state.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 8, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> It's raining this weekend so here's a eastern towhee from last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 131673


That looks quite awfully a lot like a spotted towhee.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 8, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> That looks quite awfully a lot like a spotted towhee.



They used to be the same species, the Roufus-sided towhee, but population isolation split them.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 8, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> They used to be the same species, the Roufus-sided towhee, but population isolation split them.



Was this an observed event out of interest?


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 8, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Was this an observed event out of interest?



Probably not.
About 2.5 million years ago, ice sheets started to split the US down the middle, isolating populations of animals between east and west resulting in speciation.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2022)

I don't know what this is. I think it is an egret. 





Swans with their babies. 





Common blackbird that has caught a caterpillar.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 28, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't know what this is. I think it is an egret.



Little egret, I believe.
(I've only seen great and snowy.)


----------



## Fallowfox (May 28, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Little egret, I believe.
> (I've only seen great and snowy.)


That sounds right, thankyou. 

I've only ever seen a single individual of this species, that appears seasonally at a single location. To be honest nature's really in trouble here in general.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2022)

Double post. 
I'm not sure I have posted this before. 
This is a photo from 2019 of a Blackbird with a leucistic pigment mutation. This genetic polymorphism is rare, but tends to be more abundant in southern England.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 29, 2022)

i appreciate big bird,does that count? i'm also fond of iago.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 29, 2022)

Brown thrasher on the roof.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 1, 2022)

Common moorhen


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 4, 2022)

Cardinal scritching.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 18, 2022)

A red-bellied woodpecker. 

Yes, I know what you're thinking.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 19, 2022)

@Marius Merganser Hmm.... does this count ?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 19, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Marius Merganser Hmm.... does this count ?



Well, he was my favorite of the cereal mascots.


----------



## Eremurus (Jun 20, 2022)

We've all had those days...


----------



## Eremurus (Jun 20, 2022)

[Male] Splendid Fairywren_ [Malurus splendens]_


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 20, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Well, he was my favorite of the cereal mascots.


All right... awesome. How about putting Sonny on the list also.... is that cool?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 20, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> All right... awesome. How about putting Sonny on the list also.... is that cool?



Looks like someone finally gave him a tranquilizer there.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 25, 2022)

Shared the beach with a red-winged blackbird today.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2022)

I always look forward to your posts @Marius Merganser .


----------



## Fatal (Jun 25, 2022)

Here is my pet cockatiel, Chase. He is a 2 year old White face Pied Pearl Cockatiel.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 3, 2022)

is this bird known for using buildings to hunt?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 4, 2022)

Added this green heron to the life list today.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 14, 2022)




----------

